# Propane Tanks



## hoverfly (Mar 9, 2013)

I looking into purchasing my own 100 to 120 gal tanks, the big 400 pound ones. If I run my pellet stove it is unlikely that I will make the dealers minimum usage requirement. Therefore I am looking into buying my own tanks. I have looked around, but short of asking the dealers themselves. Does anyone know where there is one around the NH Sea Coast?


----------



## smoke show (Mar 9, 2013)

craigslist?

around here we just pay the going rate, no minimums or contracts required when u own ur own tank.

I have a 500 gal and purchase 400 gals every spring. last spring was $.89/gal. pellets were more $$ per btu.


----------



## daffonce (Mar 9, 2013)

I found em on craigslist. But they were ~$600 for a 100 gallon tank. Propane here was $2.39 here last I checked wish it was $.89.


----------



## mik_kane (Mar 9, 2013)

Did you check Lowes or Home Depot?

http://www.lowes.com/pd_28370-743-3...rentURL=?Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo=


----------



## imacman (Mar 9, 2013)

I've seen them for sale in PA, but those are the ASME grade tanks...pretty expensive at $1000.​ 
Other than that, there are liability issues w/ a company filling a tank they don't own, I'm guessing.​


----------



## smoke show (Mar 9, 2013)

http://nh.craigslist.org/for/3602850123.html


----------



## smoke show (Mar 9, 2013)

imacman said:


> Other than that, there are liability issues w/ a company filling a tank they don't own, I'm guessing.​


all the LP companies around here gladly fill tanks that aren't theirs. My tank is dated 1953 and has never been a prob.

maybe laws and codes are different regionally?


----------



## nailed_nailer (Mar 9, 2013)

Buddy of mine bought one that he cut up for his bio-diesel system.

He got it at Home Depot in Rhode Island. 
IIRC it was >$200

Not exactly sure what he used the tank for but I know the plan was to section it up.
---Nailer---


----------



## DonD (Mar 9, 2013)

Why even get such a big tank if you are not meeting the minimum yearly usage?

I currently have that same size tank but only use 50 gal or less per year. I got it before they started changing rent. Usually now I just make minimum usage or can talk them out of the rental fee. Finally I decided to ditch them and their $4/gal propane and $92 yearly rental. Instead of a 100 gal tank though I'm going to get 2 @ 100 lb tanks for about $100 each and bring them in for refilling. Shouldn't be more than 1 or 2 trips per year and pickup has to be cheaper than delivery.

That way I always have one tank hooked up and the other either waiting to get refilled, waiting untill it's needed or some day available for a propane genny if needed. Makes more sense to me than getting a 100 gal tank and still needing propane to be delivered.


----------



## 3650 (Mar 9, 2013)

I picked mine up at an auction for 40 bucks and it was half full....lol.  I mounted it on a trailer and I just pull it to the propane guy since its too small to warrant him coming to fill.  He also stopped sending me an invitation to his spring BBQ where they also fill your BBQ tank for free....lol.  He really hurt my feelers....


----------



## Utilitrack (Mar 9, 2013)

Tractor Supply also has 100 pound tanks.


----------



## imacman (Mar 9, 2013)

Utilitrack said:


> Tractor Supply also has 100 pound tanks.


Lowes 100lb tank - $129


----------



## bf525 (Mar 9, 2013)

hoverfly said:


> I looking into purchasing my own 100 to 120 gal tanks, the big 400 pound ones. If I run my pellet stove it is unlikely that I will make the dealers minimum usage requirement. Therefore I am looking into buying my own tanks. I have looked around, but short of asking the dealers themselves. Does anyone know where there is one around the NH Sea Coast?


 
I have worked for a major gas suppler for over 30 years as a service tech an in my opinion I would never buy the tank plus you also have to buy the regulators at the tank and at the house if you have a two stage system. the advantage of them owning the equipment is they carry the insurance on you gas system also they have to replace anything that goes wrong with your equipment. If I were you just play the game and call around to other companies in you area when you think the price is to high or once a year. you will always get a lowball price from competitors, then let your gas co know you will switch if they can’t match the price. I know in my area we have at least 6 or 7 company’s to choose from, Never tell them you are using pellet stove. Price of propane is based on usage, Just tell them what appliances you are using, there rates are based on cooking, Hot water and cooking and the best price is heat hot water and cooking. Usually they guaranteed price for a year then if they raise your price just call around for the best price again, No charge for new company to remove old equipment and install there equipment. One more thing to think about is most propane companies do not have new tanks so your buying a recondition tank Dot tanks 100lb tanks an some a little larger must be inspected every 11 years for new ones 5 years it’s used. Asme tanks 250 gallon or larger do not have to be inspected as often but will cost between 600 and 1000 dollars plus the regulators a you have to buy thru a propane company.
Let them own the tank and regulators, lot less problems for you in the long run.


----------



## RCCARPS (Mar 9, 2013)

Bought a few of these 420# propane tanks before.   From memory they were $350ish plus freight.    http://www.worthingtoncylinders.com/Libraries/pdfs/Propane_Heating_Systems.sflb.ashx


----------



## bf525 (Mar 9, 2013)

hoverfly said:


> I looking into purchasing my own 100 to 120 gal tanks, the big 400 pound ones. If I run my pellet stove it is unlikely that I will make the dealers minimum usage requirement. Therefore I am looking into buying my own tanks. I have looked around, but short of asking the dealers themselves. Does anyone know where there is one around the NH Sea Coast?


 Might want to keep in mind any new tanks must be purged of air, that is to get rid of air in tank I Don't know of many propane companys that will purge tank on site.will have to take tank to them.


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 10, 2013)

My brother bought 2 of the 100lb.tanks from tractor supply,they purged and filled them right away I think it cost him around 50 bucks per tank,he totes his back and forth to tractor supply to be refilled(hey to each his own)


----------



## greg13 (Mar 10, 2013)

Remember that when buying a used tank, they (by law) need to be inspected 10 years after manufacture date and every 5 years after. If they are not inspected you may have a hard time getting them filled. There will be stamped dates on the collar of the mfg. date & insp. dates. Some places are very strict, others could care less.


----------



## hoverfly (Mar 10, 2013)

What is involved getting these tanks inspected?

I need 3 of the 400 pound tanks to run mega BTUs for cook stove, furnace, hot water tank, and generator. I called around and the fuel dealers have gotten smart their charging a minimum usage fee up $150 per tank per year if I don't meet the min!


bf525 said:


> I have worked for a major gas suppler for over 30 years as a service tech an in my opinion I would never buy the tank plus you also have to buy the regulators at the tank and at the house if you have a two stage system. the advantage of them owning the equipment is they carry the insurance on you gas system also they have to replace anything that goes wrong with your equipment. If I were you just play the game and call around to other companies in you area when you think the price is to high or once a year. you will always get a lowball price from competitors, then let your gas co know you will switch if they can’t match the price. I know in my area we have at least 6 or 7 company’s to choose from, Never tell them you are using pellet stove. Price of propane is based on usage, Just tell them what appliances you are using, there rates are based on cooking, Hot water and cooking and the best price is heat hot water and cooking. Usually they guaranteed price for a year then if they raise your price just call around for the best price again, No charge for new company to remove old equipment and install there equipment. One more thing to think about is most propane companies do not have new tanks so your buying a recondition tank Dot tanks 100lb tanks an some a little larger must be inspected every 11 years for new ones 5 years it’s used. Asme tanks 250 gallon or larger do not have to be inspected as often but will cost between 600 and 1000 dollars plus the regulators a you have to buy thru a propane company.
> Let them own the tank and regulators, lot less problems for you in the long run.


----------



## hoverfly (Mar 10, 2013)

greg13 said:


> Remember that when buying a used tank, they (by law) need to be inspected 10 years after manufacture date and every 5 years after. If they are not inspected you may have a hard time getting them filled. There will be stamped dates on the collar of the mfg. date & insp. dates. Some places are very strict, others could care less.


 
I don't know what NH law is (something to find out) but I never heard anybodies tank(s) getting inspected. But things have changed after an incident several years ago do to an improper install.


----------



## greg13 (Mar 10, 2013)

I misspoke, it is 12 years after manufacture, not 10. 
Here's the link http://www.propane101.com/propanecylinders.htm
As far as who can reinspect them, I would start with a major supplier in your area. Like I said, some places will fill them and not even look at dates others won't touch it if it is out of date.


----------



## Val (Mar 11, 2013)

You can get 100 lb tanks at Tractor Supply. Perhaps, fix up a dolly so you can move them easier and get them filled at an Indian Reservation yourself. PS- the station in my area fills _ANYTHING_. Old valve styles, outdated tanks, rusty tanks......etc. Guys drive away with  pickup trucks filled with  tanks. All laying horizontal in the pickup truck, no tie downs. All the time.


----------



## rickwai (Mar 11, 2013)

hoverfly said:


> I looking into purchasing my own 100 to 120 gal tanks, the big 400 pound ones. If I run my pellet stove it is unlikely that I will make the dealers minimum usage requirement. Therefore I am looking into buying my own tanks. I have looked around, but short of asking the dealers themselves. Does anyone know where there is one around the NH Sea Coast?


I just bought my existing tank. It is a 500 gal underground. Cost $600 and it was in about 6 years old. I was getting hit w/ the not using the minimum. I only use about 250-300 gal per year for HW, cooking, occasional heating, clothes dryer and gas grill is hooked in.


----------



## hoverfly (Mar 11, 2013)

Val said:


> You can get 100 lb tanks at Tractor Supply. Perhaps, fix up a dolly so you can move them easier and get them filled at an Indian Reservation yourself. PS- the station in my area fills _ANYTHING_. Old valve styles, outdated tanks, rusty tanks......etc. Guys drive away with pickup trucks filled with tanks. All laying horizontal in the pickup truck, no tie downs. All the time.


 

Please note it's 100 gallons (tall/fat) is what I am looking for  not 100 pounds(tall/skinny).


----------



## AK13 (Jan 30, 2014)

hoverfly, Did you every find a solution?  

Does anyone know which propane companies in NH will deliver to a customer who owns their own tanks? Specifically Seacoast, NH. My current company (Eastern Propane) says they won't do it. They tell me my price is fair, but I think that they are screwing me over. I would actually feel a lot better if they charged me a separate tank rental fee and a fair price for the propane. 

I have 2 tanks, one for the main house (DHW and cooking) and one for a detached apartment (space heater and cooking). They only have a 46 gallon tank at the Carriage house which he burned through in 2 weeks and ran out of during the bitter cold that we've had this month even though its on auto delivery. Well no wonder with a 46 gallon tank! Of course he doesn't cook so he doesn't need any delivery at all in the summer. 

I just know that at $4.04/gallon that I am getting charged that I have to either find a new company or consider owning my tanks so I can more easily shop for a good price.


----------



## Easternshore Bob (Jan 30, 2014)

Not bad try $6.29 down on the Eastern Shore of MD.


----------



## mikkeeh (Jan 30, 2014)

Utilitrack said:


> Tractor Supply also has 100 pound tanks.


 
OP is looking for 100GAL tanks...not 100 lbs.


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Jan 30, 2014)

Northern Tool has the ASME 120 gallon (420 pound) tanks for $699 plus freight.


----------



## AK13 (Jan 31, 2014)

Easternshore Bob said:


> Not bad try $6.29 down on the Eastern Shore of MD.



Oh my god, that is robbery! I hope that is because you use very little only for cooking. My parents pay over $5/gal I think but they only cook with it so they use very little.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 31, 2014)

MN hit record price average  of close to $5 last week. It not getting any warmer and spring is almost 2 months away.


----------



## jfunk138 (Jan 31, 2014)

These guys sell 100 GALLON tanks:  http://www.dileogas.com/  Not sure if they will come to Southern NH but worth a try.


----------



## hoverfly (Feb 1, 2014)

I decided not to go ahead with owing my own tanks as the cost benefit is not there.  However recent activity reinforces my decision to hook up my pellet stove in our new home this summer.  Propane prices my not stabilize for many years to come until new infrastructure is added to meet up with demand.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 1, 2014)

Was on news that the pipe normally carrying propain is pumping Bakken oil down. So no gas up north but by truck or rail MN is #1 turkey producer and no gas, no turkeys except the two legged politicians. Going to hit the pork production hard too.


----------



## hoverfly (Feb 1, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> Was on news that the pipe normally carrying propain is pumping Bakken oil down. So no gas up north but by truck or rail MN is #1 turkey producer and no gas, no turkeys except the two legged politicians. Going to hit the pork production hard too.



Huh go figure.  In this part of the country the problem is the lack of infrastructure, both in pipe line for Nat gas and storage tanks for propane.


----------



## rickwai (Feb 2, 2014)

Around here self owned tanks are obviously not subjected to a rental fee and I get "self owned pricing which saves about .25$ per gallon


----------

